# Cutting through sill for dryer vent



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my first time on this so bare with me if I'm not asking in the correct place.

I am fairly handy around the house but by no means an expert especially with plumbing

I am moving a dryer vent b/c I am finishing my basement. I I think my best location is right above the washer machine you see in the picture. I need to cut through the sill plate and run the vent it outside. My thoughts were this:

Drill through ( with a long 1" bit drill bit because that's all I have) the sill plate from the basement 
Go outside and locate the hole I drilled 
Draw a circular template of the diameter of the vent pipe (or that pipe that attaches to the exterior part of the vent 
Cut the vinyl siding with a cutting tool
From the hole I drilled attempt to cut the diameter of the vent pipe with a sawz All or reciprocating saw (or should I use a hole saw???)


Any suggestions or am I way off on this?????


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd go through the rim joist instead of the sill plate. Just drill a pilot hole from the interior. Then go outside and drill a 4 3/8" hole with a hole saw. Much neater then a sawzall cut.
Ron


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds good from where I sit.

But if you use a hole saw then don't drill a large pilot hole. I use an old hanger that you cut at an angle with a pair of dikes. Then put it in your drill and you can drill through almost anything with that setup.

If you drill a large pilot home then the pilot drill on the hole saw will not have anything to center on and will flip all over the place.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

If you can not afford a hole saw that big (roughly 30 bucks around here... for a one shot deal can be hard to swallow) you could try the following.

Drill your center hole
Create a templet on the out side and trace your 4"+ circle. 
Drill a bunch of small holes around the permitor of your circle carefully placing the holes. 
Then you can go back and clean everything up with your reciprocating or jig saw. 

If your carefull you can do a pretty neat job.
Personaly i would use a jig saw, easier to create a circle and work with.



Marvin Gardens said:


> ...I use an old hanger that you cut at an angle with a pair of dikes. Then put it in your drill and you can drill through almost anything with that setup.....


What do you mean by this, sounds interesting.


_


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> What do you mean by this, sounds interesting.


I just take an old wire coat hanger and use a dikes to cut the wire at an angle. This makes for a very long mini drill that will actually drill around corners. I just hold the end with my hand up against the wood.

Cutting it at the angle gives it the cutting edge.

For real small pilot holes you can't beat it. Several weeks ago I had to find a way to route a gas line into the kitchen. There was a bathroom wall below it and the open ceiling of the washroom was the only way in.

I took my trusty (and cheap) coat hanger bit and put it between the tiles in the kitchen and started drilling. I went through some grout, sub floor, a joist, and popped out the other side. This way I could figure out where I was going to come out.

One thing to remember. It gets real hot in the wood and can burn you real fast so be real careful.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

IMISSPELL has a good way of cutting your hole if a hole saw is not available. just keep your holes spaced about 1/2" apart. and yes a jig saw would make the hole cleaner and neater as long as the blade is kept straight. try finding a blade that is 2 1/2"- 3" long.
BOB


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

*WOW- Thanks so much*

This was my first time on this DIY site and I think it's AWESOME. I found this site b/c I am a part time painter and I am on Paintertalk. 

I want to thank you guys so much. Your information was extremely helpful and I pumped to go home and give it a shot. 


I have one more question

What is the difference between the rim joist and the sill plate?????


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

mjkpainting said:


> This was my first time on this DIY site and I think it's AWESOME. I found this site b/c I am a part time painter and I am on Paintertalk.
> 
> I want to thank you guys so much. Your information was extremely helpful and I pumped to go home and give it a shot.
> 
> ...


You house looks like is was balloon framed where your studs sit on top of the sill that sits on top of the foundation. You have no rim joist/box. You don't have to drill through the sill, you can drill above the sill through the sheathing.

A rim joist is the where the floor joists sit on top of the sill calling it a rim joist/box and you put the decking on top of that and the walls go on top of the decking.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> You house looks like is was balloon framed where your studs sit on top of the sill that sits on top of the foundation. You have no rim joist/box. You don't have to drill through the sill, you can drill above the sill through the sheathing.
> 
> A rim joist is the where the floor joists sit on top of the sill calling it a rim joist/box and you put the decking on top of that and the walls go on top of the decking.


Joe, look at the second picture. looks like a rim joist to me.
Ron


----------



## richard123 (Oct 21, 2008)

i think it is a rim joist aswell!


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Marvin Gardens said:


> I just take an old wire coat hanger and use a dikes to cut the wire at an angle. This makes for a very long mini drill that will actually drill around corners. I just hold the end with my hand up against the wood.


Sounds like this could be a handy trick at times :yes:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> Sounds like this could be a handy trick at times :yes:


Been using them for 30 years. The problem is that it is getting harder to find those kind of coathangers. They are going to plastic. I have my wife get these kind when she is out at second hand stores. I have a large supply at least for now.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> Joe, look at the second picture. looks like a rim joist to me.
> Ron


Your right, my bad. Sorry.


----------



## elpeejo (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry if this thread had been dead for long. I'm trying to run a dryer vent as well. The problem is, There is roughly 1" of rim joist, then sill plate, then poured foundation. Am I s.o.l.?


----------



## TommyII (Jul 2, 2017)

I also have a sill plate that is larger than the sort of rim joist. House was built in 1927. I would like to put in a dryer vent but I am not sure if I could drill through the sill plate. I might be inclined to just drill in between the two. I think they are both 4 or 6 inches thick to the outside.


----------

